# Hệ thống Điện > VFD - biến tần >  XIn hỏi về cách reset biến tần fuji e9s-2s

## Bongmayquathem

tình hình là e có một cái biến tần fuji như hình, dòng e9s-2s. hiện tại e không thể thay đổi bất kỳ thông số nào của biến tần. Theo manual thì hàm F00 là cho phép hoặc ko cho phép thay đổi thông số. Hiện tại nó đang có trị số 1 là không cho phép thay đổi thông số. E không thể nào đưa nó về 0. Vậy có bác nào biết cách reset biến tần này về mặc định không ạ. Hoặc có cách nào thay đổi thông số cho hàm F00 này không ạ ? E cảm ơn !
Untitled by Văn Tuấn Nguyễn, on Flickr
Giá trị hiện tại của F00 đang bằng 1
Untitled by Văn Tuấn Nguyễn, on Flickr
Còn đây là manual của em nó  :Frown: 
https://vi.scribd.com/doc/23719963/F...VERTER-FVR-E9S

----------


## Bongmayquathem

inverter manual by Văn Tuấn Nguyễn, on Flickr
hazz, e tìm ra rồi các bác ạ. Share cho bác nào chưa biết
Khi vào hàm F00, muốn thay đổi thông số phải ấn giữ phím STOP rồi ấn nút lên xuống. Hic, đã set lên được 400Hz cho e spindle thần thánh 130w

----------

CKD, Minh Phi Nguyen, suu_tam

----------


## CKD

Hehe!
Đó là kết quả của công sức mày mò manual. Thứ có vẻ như xa xỉ với nhiều anh em chế máy.

Em hay khuyên anh em chịu khó, dành chút thời gian xem qua manual, nếu không rỏ tiếng anh thì chịu khó tra từ điển, hoặc xem hình thôi cũng được. Nhưng phần lớn người được em góp ý tỏ ra khó chịu, cho là em ích kỷ, biết mà không chỉ, hoặc vì tiền nên miễn phí là né.
Xin đính chính là nếu biết & nhớ là chỉ ngay, mỗi tội em xử qua biết bao nhiêu là thiết bị, làm sao nhớ hết được. Làm gì cũng phải mở manual ra xem, kể cả đấu & setting cho step còn phải lục tìm manual, huống hồ...

_* Thuật lại lời của một thằng vừa nhậu_

----------

Bongmayquathem

----------


## solero

> hazz, e tìm ra rồi các bác ạ. Share cho bác nào chưa biết
> Khi vào hàm F00, muốn thay đổi thông số phải ấn giữ phím STOP rồi ấn nút lên xuống. Hic, đã set lên được 400Hz cho e spindle thần thánh 130w


Chúc mừng bác. Lần sau cứ manual mà cầy nhé!

----------

Bongmayquathem

----------


## Bongmayquathem

> Chúc mừng bác. Lần sau cứ manual mà cầy nhé!


dạ cũng cày cái manual đấy mấy lượt. Có điều chỉ chú trọng đọc mấy cái tính năng trong function. Mấy cái ghi chú trong đó không để ý lắm. Hehe.

----------


## hongle228

> dạ cũng cày cái manual đấy mấy lượt. Có điều chỉ chú trọng đọc mấy cái tính năng trong function. Mấy cái ghi chú trong đó không để ý lắm. Hehe.


tích cực quay tay vận may sẽ tới nhoa bác :v

----------

